# Cymbidium sinense 'Tai Ping Yang'



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw this in the Marlow Orchids sales area at the NJOS show a few weeks ago. I'd thought about getting a Chinese style Cym and when I saw the flowers I thought they looked like a very rare ny native called corallorhiza striata or striped coralroot. It does have a light fragrance






Pic of first flower at show






















Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2016)

My new neo for size comparison


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice. I like the color on this.


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful plant and flowers Charles. I'm terribly jealous!
If you kill it, I will hunt you down and punish you. This one is a coolish grower and not hard to rebloom at all with good
light, not too much water and temps. in the mid-fifties
range.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2016)

Well there's incentive to grow things better! 


Elmer Nj


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice!!! I am growing one of this species now...a variagated form from new world orchids


----------



## claudio (Apr 25, 2016)

Charles, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that plant is not Tai Ping Yang. That particular cultivar has tan/bronze flowers, not pink. Also, it should be heavily variegated toward the leaf tips, which yours is not. My guess would be Yang Ming Jin, especially if you have any leaves with a random ivory stripe. I hope this helps in some way to get the right name on it !


----------



## naoki (Apr 25, 2016)

Very nice color for this one, Charles!

Claudio, is this Tai Ping Yang (太平洋), which probably mean "Pacific Ocean"?
http://bd1560.blog.163.com/blog/static/83163720111188203061/


----------



## claudio (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes Naoki, that is Tai Ping Yang. I have seen others that have more greenish flowers, but the plant is definitely correct. BTW, yes Tai Ping Yang means Pacific Ocean  The plant that Charles has is most likely Yang Ming Jin (陽明錦) since the flower is a perfect match for shape and color.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2016)

very pretty candy stripes.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2016)

Not for nothing, this place is the shizzz!


----------



## naoki (Apr 26, 2016)

claudio said:


> Yes Naoki, that is Tai Ping Yang. I have seen others that have more greenish flowers, but the plant is definitely correct. BTW, yes Tai Ping Yang means Pacific Ocean  The plant that Charles has is most likely Yang Ming Jin (陽明錦) since the flower is a perfect match for shape and color.



Thanks, Claudio. I tried to find photos, and you are right some of them look very similar to Charles', but other Yang Ming Jin look much darker color.

light one:
http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/kanikuiaraiguma/diary/201002110000/

Dark one:
http://www.chinaorchid.net/orchid_db/view.asp?ID=527&tit=wide

The lighter color one looks nice.

This one looks similar, too. I don't know how to pronounce it, but the chinese character is 桜姫 (translate to "Princess Cherry"), but the leaf might be different. This Cherry seems to have marginal white variegation at the tip of the leaves. 
http://lishui.exblog.jp/3658981/


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Claudio, thanks for the info. The vendor created the tag which said tai pin yang, but I bought it because it was in flower and fortunately the name didn't come into play.
The plant still has a tag on a leaf probably from the original vendor, and it has two Chinese characters no English and they might look like the two Naoki supplied in his last post (just to really stir the pot of confusion a little more!  )

I'll take a pic of the characters, maybe that will help clarify

These leaves don't happen to have any variegation from my checking first thing this morning

I looked at the two characters, they look like the two Naoki posted; so this is variety 'princess cherry'?


----------



## naoki (Apr 29, 2016)

If you can take photos, I can see if it is same or not. Chinese people may use slightly different character for the 1st character, though. "Princess cherry" is just my translation, and I don't know how it is pronounced in China.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 29, 2016)

It's a nice plant with a beautiful flower...whatever it turns out to be!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll take a pic when I get home

The flowers look just like striped coralroot, which is a beautiful North American native 
(Which is why I bought it). 
Elmer Nj


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh, yummy!


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2016)

Hope it's right side up! 


Elmer Nj


----------



## naoki (May 1, 2016)

Charles, it is different, it means peach princess. I'll see if I can find Chinese pronunciation. I saw photos of this variety and it looked similar. The lip looked a little different.


----------



## naoki (May 1, 2016)

The pronunciation seems to be Tao Ge (桃姫) according to https://www.orchidweb.com/products/cymbidium-sinense-tao-ge~3597.html

Or Tao Ji
http://marlowsorchids.com/inc/sdetail/2009/4323

I just looked up a bit of info. It is Taiwan origin; registered in 1976 in Taiwan. Well-known variety in pink flower variety. The fresh leaves have pale (more yellowish) color, but they become normal green as they mature.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2016)

Hmm, the newer leaves do have more of a yellow cast; I guess this is Tao Ge!
Sumimasen, Naoki


----------

